# The Road to Nowhere (yate mar 2020)



## Lost In Decay (Apr 26, 2020)

400m of unused carriageway that was built in 1974​



The Road to Nowhere in Yate was originally part of a scheme to create a bypass road.​



Work was halted due to the rising costs of materials and funding by outside companies.
Plans to finish and open the road has been on the table but it hasn't gone any further as to date​



The road is mostly used for filming ie Casualty, Skins, Broadchurch, CBBC.​


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 26, 2020)

Well I thought Id just posted the smallest report ever but u have beat me hands down lol


----------



## Lost In Decay (Apr 27, 2020)

Haha, well there is not much one can really say about a slice of unused tarmac!


----------



## Newage (Apr 27, 2020)

Different.....


----------



## urbexdevil (Apr 27, 2020)

Stuff like this is pretty cool when your a petrol head, I just spent half hour looking into it hoping I could get my car on there for some pictures &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Lost In Decay (Apr 27, 2020)

Mate, don't even waste your gas money, there is only one way in and one way out and the council has a big gate with an even bigger key to stop the petrol heads! only the dogwalkers and bike wankrs can use it


----------



## urbexdevil (Apr 29, 2020)

Lost In Decay said:


> Mate, don't even waste your gas money, there is only one way in and one way out and the council has a big gate with an even bigger key to stop the petrol heads! only the dogwalkers and bike wankrs can use it



That's a shame, ruins the fun for everyone else


----------



## Potter (May 3, 2020)

That's actually rather amazing.


----------



## Brokenhomes (Jun 5, 2020)

Lost In Decay said:


> Mate, don't even waste your gas money, there is only one way in and one way out and the council has a big gate with an even bigger key to stop the petrol heads! only the dogwalkers and bike wankrs can use it



Bike "wankrs" include many people interested in conserving/preserving heritage and sites-of-interest.

Bikes give good quiet access to many places off-limits to motor vehicles. (They are also easier to park, hide and don't generally attract attention).

Stay safe.


----------



## Voyeurron (Jun 12, 2020)

This road was used a lot for filming the bbc drama casualty before the studio moved to Cardiff


----------

